# One tire sticks out more than the other



## Alireza (May 26, 2011)

So I just installed my coilovers and the front passenger (right) tire sticks out while the driver side (left) tire is tucked in. 

The car was fine before installing the coilovers. I got alignment after and everything is pretty solid except camber. I have -1.3 camber on the left and +1.2 on the right.

my wheels are 19" by 9 SSR GT3 35mm offset in the front, same size tires and everything. 

25mm offset in rear. Things are solid in the rear. 

I hit a deer last year. Impact was front driver fender, bumper, and hood. 

I was thinking about going to a frame shop tomorrow to have it checked just to make sure if the deer incident didn't mess anything up but I was wondering if there's suspension part that I may have to modify after installing the coilovers. 

help please?? :confused


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

It's the camber difference causing that. Go back to alignment shop and tell them you want them both negative. If not, your will never handle again.


----------



## Alireza (May 26, 2011)

87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> It's the camber difference causing that. Go back to alignment shop and tell them you want them both negative. If not, your will never handle again.


Thanks for the response.. 
Ok, I've been trying to figure out how to do the camber adjustment. my coilovers did not come with the camber plate and I can't seem to find a decent camber kit online. All I have found is these:

New Rear Mevotech 1-corner set Camber and Alignment Kit Chevy Olds S60 2006 Car | eBay


----------



## Alireza (May 26, 2011)

Anybody knows how to adjust the camber in the front? It's sitting on megan coils. I really need to fix this asap and alignment shops want to know how it's done before setting to do the job. 

please help..


----------

